# How can I get the dull Moots-type titanium finish??



## Pierre

Trying to refinish a Moots seatpost - how can I achieve a similar finish as the Moots one?
- fine sandpaper (1500) brings a shiny finish, similar to Litespeed frames. Not at all like Moots
- got a scrotch-brite pad (7447, I've read that this is what Seven recommends), tried that. Brings a more 'satin' finish, reasonably similar to Seven or Merlin. But again, this is much more shiny and bright than the dull & dark finish from Moots. Plus, 

Any ideas / recommendations?


----------



## tigoat

Pierre said:


> Trying to refinish a Moots seatpost - how can I achieve a similar finish as the Moots one?
> - fine sandpaper (1500) brings a shiny finish, similar to Litespeed frames. Not at all like Moots
> - got a scrotch-brite pad (7447, I've read that this is what Seven recommends), tried that. Brings a more 'satin' finish, reasonably similar to Seven or Merlin. But again, this is much more shiny and bright than the dull & dark finish from Moots. Plus,
> 
> Any ideas / recommendations?


The only way to duplicate the dull finish is to blast it (with pressure) with fine particles but even then it is difficult to have the exact finish due to variables of particle type, size, and method of blasting. There might other "out of the box" methods to dull it at home (not to Moots dull though), perhaps by rubbing it with carbon powder or by beating it with leather straps.


----------



## Swami Scott

Pierre said:


> Any ideas / recommendations?


I "touched up" A Mooto-X YBB by bead blasting it with a small handheld sand blaster. I was pretty impressed with the results and managed to get the cable runs and a few scratches out. Sheen match was perfect.


----------



## bon_gabs

:thumbsup: 

or by beating it with leather straps. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Poppadaddio

*The Moots Finish*

I just visited the Moots factory in Steamboat Springs, Colorado.
They told me that they finish all their products with a fine glass bead shot blast, if I remember correctly. Although of course there is a certainly an art to it, and you may not have the same combination of equipment.
Try [email protected] and ask them how they do it.
They also have a service where you can send in your frame (if it is a Moots) and they'll refinish it to the same look as new.


----------



## Cat5superstar

Moots will refinish your post and add new decals for $20 and 2 week turn around.


----------

